

Ask HN: How do you name your servers? - kareemm

Just curious - do you name your boxes randomly, or do you have a set of constraints?<p>(Aside: we name boxes randomly, and just named our newest box Watson :)
======
Jun8
Unfortunately, I am at the mercy of our IT in server naming, and they come up
with the weirdest names, e.g. my machine is called ganada.

A good approach I've heard would be to use Google Sets: enter a few terms and
see if you have enough consistent names to support your future server needs.

------
JonathanWCurd
We usually name our stuff with the following very boring format:

[Server Role]-[#][d/t/p]

On the plus side its easy to maintain, easy to remember, and easy to explain
to new hires.

------
vyrotek
[http://serverfault.com/questions/45734/the-coolest-server-
na...](http://serverfault.com/questions/45734/the-coolest-server-names)

